# GM EV1 sales magazine scanned



## Kiwi_ME (May 29, 2008)

I've spent a couple of hours scanning my copy of the "Evolution" magazine which GM dealers provided to potential EV1 customers. Don't know if this is available elsewhere on the web but it's interesting reading for EV enthusiasts.

http://poohy99.zoomshare.com/files/EVOLUTION.ppsx

It's a Powerpoint slide presentation, 70 pages, 11 MB. You can get a free viewer from microsoft.com if you need it.


----------



## El Rollo (Jul 8, 2008)

cheers interesting read. 

download the file format converter if you office 2003 - http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...70-3ae9-4aee-8f43-c6bb74cd1466&displaylang=en

power point viewer here:

http://www.download.com/PowerPoint-Viewer-2007/3000-9694_4-10742145.html


----------



## Kiwi_ME (May 29, 2008)

So I gather it wouldn't open without either a 2007 viewer or a PP 2003 add-in to open the newer file?


----------



## El Rollo (Jul 8, 2008)

Kiwi_ME said:


> So I gather it wouldn't open without either a 2007 viewer or a PP 2003 add-in to open the newer file?


Yes thats correct. microsoft "backwards" compatibility...


----------



## dinther (Oct 25, 2007)

Awesome job mate. Thanks, I needed to download all kinds of crap before I could open it so if you don't mind I converted it into a easy access PDF document. The PDF file is 12 MB but I have nowhere I can upload it to.

There is a lot to be learned here:

"EV1's coefficient of drag is just 0.19. Since the EV1 has no exhaust system, a full belly pan was used under the car, dramatically helping the aerodynamics"

Also note the lack of an air inlet at the front!

You have to checkout the "Magne-charge" on page 27. A contact less charge connection. How do people charge a non garaged EV in the rain?


----------



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

dinther said:


> You have to checkout the "Magne-charge" on page 27. A contact less charge connection. How do people charge a non garaged EV in the rain?


Carefully. Plug it in and run.


----------



## e_canuck (May 8, 2008)

Hey there.

I think a GFCI protected outlet is a very good thing for any connection left exposed to elements.

DP


----------



## Kiwi_ME (May 29, 2008)

RCD for the Kiwi's, "Residual Current Device." Yeah, it would be required.


----------

